# [SOLVED] compaq presario a900 wifi adapter



## saintsfan (Jul 22, 2014)

Can someone help me im trying to download the drivers for my wireless adapter card on my compaq presario a900 i went to the website and couldnt find them.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: compaq presario a900 wifi adapter*

Hi there,

Did you go to this site?
Compaq Presario A900 CTO Notebook PC Drivers & Downloads | HP® Support

If you are able to connect to the internet thru a wired connection, from your computer click on Scan Now (see attached image) to detect any missing drivers from your computer.


----------



## saintsfan (Jul 22, 2014)

Got it thank u


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're quite welcome! :smile:


----------

